# Miley Cyrus: Vater ist in Sorge



## beachkini (8 Juni 2012)

​

Miley Cyrus (19) und Liam Hemsworth haben sich verlobt und genau deshalb macht sich ihr Vater, Billy Ray, Sorgen. Der Sänger denkt, seine berühmte Tochter wäre mit 19 Jahren noch zu jung für den Bund der Ehe. 

Ein Alleswisser sagte jetzt, so der US-Website “showbizspy.com”: “Sie wussten, dass das kommen würde. Liam lebt bei Miley und ihren Eltern, seit sie 2009 zusammengekommen sind.

Billy Ray und Tish lieben ihn wie einen Sohn. Trotzdem macht sich Billy Ray Sorgen – sie sind doch noch so jung. Er hofft, dass sie es mit einer Heirat nicht eilig haben. Er hofft, dass es eine lange Verlobungszeit sein wird – aber generell ist er nicht gegen eine Heirat …”

Der Teenie-Star bestätigte vor wenigen Tagen gegenüber der US-Zeitschrift “People” seine Verlobung. Miley sagte wörtlich: “Ich bin so glücklich, verlobt zu sein und ich freue mich auf ein Leben voller Glück mit Liam.” Weitere Einzelheiten wollte sie dann nicht verraten. Es wird aber gemunkelt, dass der 22-jährige Schauspieler am 31. Mai um ihre Hand angehalten hat. Angeblich steckte er ihr nach ihrem “Ja” einen exklusiven Diamantring an den Finger. Dieser soll vom Designer Neil Lane stammen und 3,5 Karat haben.

Und dieser Verlobungsring ist angeblich ein kleines Vermögen wert. Ihr zukünftiger Ehemann Liam Hemsworth soll für den Diamantring tief in die Tasche gegriffen haben. Das behauptet jedenfalls der Schmuck-Experte Kenneth Lejman. Er sagte der “New York Daily News”: “Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass er eine vernünftige Qualität hat, dann würde ich ihn auf 250.000 Dollar schätzen.”

Miley Cyrus und Liam Hemsworth sind mit einigen Unterbrechungen seit drei Jahren liiert. Sie lernten sich 2009 bei den Dreharbeiten zu “Mit Dir an meiner Seite” kennen und lieben.

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-into-airport-new-orleans-07-06-2012-x16.html


----------



## Q (8 Juni 2012)

> sind mit einigen Unterbrechungen seit drei Jahren liiert


 eine Ehe lässt sich eher nicht so leicht immer wieder unterbrechen und fortsetzen  Werbegag? QuotenNachricht? Miley weiß es vielleicht selber nicht


----------



## Punisher (8 Juni 2012)

Liam ist sicherlich nicht der letzte Mann, der sich mit Miley vergnügen wird


----------



## krawutz (9 Juni 2012)

1. sie hat eh' grad nix anderes zu tun
2. wer früh heiratet, kann sich öfter scheiden lassen.


----------

